
ZeniMax is suing Samsung after winning its case against Oculus - danso
https://www.theverge.com/2017/5/15/15643718/zenimax-samsung-oculus-gear-vr-john-carmack-software-lawsuit
======
stevehawk
It pains me to see Carmack at the center of this, as he's definitely one of my
nerd idols. But my biggest concern is what this means for the future of VR.
Did it just slow down thanks to software patents or are the others not
affiliated with Oculus (SteamVR, etc) going to be able to keep pushing forward
without fear of some bs East Texas lawsuit after Samsung has its day?

